
New iPad hits 116 degrees while running games - taylorbuley
http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2012/03/our-test-finds-new-ipad-hits-116-degrees-while-running-games.html
======
tomfakes
There's a point on the outside of my 2010 macbook pro that is currently at
120F - and the computer is pretty idle - CPU temp is over 160F.

120F feels hot - I don't want to keep a finger in that spot for very long

~~~
projct
Sounds like your Macbook Pro has shoddy thermal paste. If it's under AppleCare
still perhaps you should bring that to their attention? If not and they want
you to pay, it's fairly easy to fix, ifixit should have a guide.

------
OpieCunningham
On a visit to Malta a decade ago, it was 110 degrees.

------
H_E_Pennypacker
116 degrees?! HOLY SHIT!

Fahrenheit

Pfft.

~~~
pagekalisedown
About 47C. Enough to burn you.

~~~
lostconvos
'I just measured my palm at 91.4 degrees, for comparison.' [marco.org]

~~~
pagekalisedown
That's in F, which is about 33C.

If it was C, that would be close to the temperature of boiling water (about
100C).

Note: I'm not saying that's hot or cold, that's subjective. I'm just making
sure we're comparing oranges with oranges.

